# 2nd Gen Eneloops and Eneloop XX's vs. standard white Eneloops



## lightcycle1 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi all. New to Eneloop usage in general.

I purchased my first set of Eneloops about a week ago and have been charging and using them, they are much better than
the Energizer NiMh's that I've been using to date. Much higher output and longer lasting without a doubt. 

The first set I purchased were the black 2500 mAh XX Eneloops and they were pricey to the tune of 38 bucks for an 8 pack.

Are these really worth the extra scratch for general flashlight/headlamp use?

I found today blue-wrapper 2nd Gen Eneloops a bit cheaper, and the standard white original Eneloops here http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003I7BGH8/?tag=cpf0b6-20

can be had for 42.00 for a 16 pack which is a bargain comparatively. I'm a tad concerned about the auhtenticity of these eneloops however, the packaging looks a bit fishy compared to some others I've seen, maybe it's just the bulk packaging. If anybody has any input on this vendor (mybatterysupplier.com) and these white Eneloops in particular as far as authenticity I'd appreciate it.

Main question is am I blowing smoke buying the significantly more expensive black XX's? Are the cheaper 2nd blue-wrapper ones just as good?
Or should I go for economy and just get the standard 2000 mAh white eneloops that seem to be the defacto standard that everybody likes?

I want to order another set soon to stock up for summer camping trips and I don't want to overspend on batteries unnecessarily.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mr Happy (Mar 9, 2013)

The standard price for regular eneloops from trusted suppliers is $10-$12 for 4. I don't think you can get XX eneloops for anything close to that.

Therefore the regular eneloops are better than the XX eneloops by all measures except ultimate run time per charge. Unless you have special reason to need 25% longer run time between charges, just get the regular eneloops. Also, don't bother trying to get them from dodgy suppliers when Amazon has them at regular prices (I think we can call Amazon a trusted supplier).

(By the way, the color of the wrapper is irrelevant, unless you think red cars go faster than blue cars.)


----------



## Kapriel (Mar 9, 2013)

First, I would like to go on record that red cars go much faster than 
any other color car.....:devil:

Second, After purchasing the XX I too am wondering about the real value
and although they are a great battery, my next purchase will be for 8 of
the regular Eneloops at half the XX price.

Just wish they came in red !


----------



## Bumble (Mar 10, 2013)

+1 to what Mr Happy said.. ive been using both xx and standard eneloops in my flashlights, i never run my batteries right down to a point where i would actually notice the capacity difference due to mode loss on some lights, (eg turbo not working anymore), Or running the risk of "reverse charging" of dead cells taking place in a multi-cell light, so from now on, i will be buying "standard" aa eneloops .


----------



## lwknight (Mar 10, 2013)

I can't see the 25% capacity increase being worth the 100% cost increase in regular vs XX. Also even though the XX have more reserve , they will not deliver the same power out in high demand devices as the regular do.
I have some XX and they are just great in my book for general use but I only got then because money is cheap and I wanted to check them out. Other than that the frugal folks should gravitate to the regular eneloops.


----------



## donn_ (Mar 10, 2013)

You have to shop carefully at Amazon. An 8-pack of XXs is $38.69. Two 4-packs is $34.34.


----------



## tomrit (Mar 14, 2013)

the answer is really depends on point of view.
the xx is pricy, but do give u some more juicy. 
if u really need the extra miles, u have to pay the money.


----------



## tomrit (Mar 14, 2013)

delete for duplication


----------



## CharT (Mar 15, 2013)

I thought the standard place to get 2nd gen Eneloops was Costco? I've seen 10-pack AA or 12-pack AAA for $20 but inventory comes and goes. More recently, I've seen a combo pack 8 AA, 2 AAA, 2 D-spacers, 2 C-spacers and charge for $24. Not sure if there's a good way to check Costco inventory without physically going to the store...


----------



## BringerOfLight (Mar 16, 2013)

lwknight said:


> Also even though the XX have more reserve , they will not deliver the same power out in high demand devices as the regular do.


Huh?
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?298090-The-AA-NiMH-Performance-Test-Thread


----------



## gradio (Mar 16, 2013)

CharT said:


> I thought the standard place to get 2nd gen Eneloops was Costco? I've seen 10-pack AA or 12-pack AAA for $20 but inventory comes and goes. More recently, I've seen a combo pack 8 AA, 2 AAA, 2 D-spacers, 2 C-spacers and charge for $24. Not sure if there's a good way to check Costco inventory without physically going to the store...



I been nabbing a couple Costco 10-packs each time I go (about done, have plenty now). Light & darker blue wrap AA cells. I like the 4-AA case's included.
Not long ago they had the combo pack on sale (batteries/spacers/charger) for about the same price of the 10-battery pack alone, but last week (getting more 10-battery packs) I notice they were no longer on sale.


----------

